# Ice Free Chillers



## hydehaunt (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello everyone, I know this has been discussed before, but it always seems to be abandoned. Being in AZ using the traditional ice fog chillers are a pain, too much melt and mess! This year I built a chiller using a small refrigerator, worked well but I feel a small freezer would work best. What I would like to know is if anyone is trying or has information on using a window AC unit to make the necessary chiller? There was one design floating around UTube but I was never able to get much build info. Thanks for the help and ideas, HH


----------



## EspantadoMiNo (Nov 23, 2009)

a window AC blows quite a bit of heat out of the exhaust


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

This wouldn't be an ice-less design, but might alleviate the mess.

What about using a radiator in an ice chest and pumping ice cold water through it? Basically the same setup as a Fog On The Rocks chiller, but using the radiator in place of the shelf of ice.

Fog comes in below the radiator and the warm fog would rise up passing through the radiator.

Use a bilge pump to cycle the ice cold water out of a container into the radiator and have the water dump back into your ice water source.

Not entirely an original idea..... inspired by this instructables


----------



## hydehaunt (Jan 22, 2008)

I will have to look into the "radiator" concept! I was thinking of using the AC coils as a radiator and pushing the fog over them. Thanks for the option!
HH


----------

